# Bearings, are you sure you have the right ones?



## Hanr3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Today was the day to repack my bearings for an upcoming trip. I discovered I have the wrong size bearings. They are 1 1/16" and the spindle is 1". I built this trailer 3 years ago from one that was destroyed when the old axle spring hanger broke while on the road. Previous owner dumped it, and I got it for free. Had to replace the axle and reused the spindles, hubs, bearings etc. Three years ago I pulled the hubs to install the spindles into the new axle housing, reassembled add bearing buddies and kept her lubed up. This summer along I put over 1000 miles on the trailer, one trip was 400 miles each way. Only trouble was I noticed the inner seal was leaking grease.

So today I was going to replace the seal, clean and repack the bearings while I had it apart. While pulling the hub off, I noticed there seemed to be alot of play, started to investigate, pulled the bearings out, and slide it back on the spindle only to discover it didnt fit. Has about, well a 1/16" of play. I dont have caliper and used my tape ruler, sure enough, the spindle is 1" and the bearings ID is 1 1/16". I never would have thought they would have lasted 3 years like that. 

Tire wear is normal, bearing were always cool to the touch, even doing 65-70 mph for hours on end. Trialer never swayed, never showed any signs anything was wrong. Worst off, I never caught it when I rebuilt the axle.


----------



## motfua (Nov 14, 2012)

Good info. Thanks... I just bought an old used trailer, and I'm going to check on that.
tom


----------



## Sylvan14.5 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd say your lucky and I'm surprised you weren't throwing grease out the rear bearing I just rebuilt a trailer with 1" bearing that's when I noticed that the axle where rear bearing seals are seeded is pitted from corrosion I cleaned it up with emery cloth and noticed it wasn't that tight but made contact. I haven't noticed any grease on back of wheels.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2013)

Good stuff - I am going to pick up a new to me boat and I am always concerned about bearing - since this is heavy and large boat I am extra concerned.


Gonna check


----------



## Winddog (Jan 17, 2013)

I allways bring the old bearings & hub with me on parts run.


----------

